# ********** + Großes Gewinnspiel



## p4r4dox (4. April 2010)

Der ********** Relaunch ist gestartet und Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen mit zu launchen! 

*Was ist **********?* 

Wie der Name schon sagt sind wir ein Forum das sich mit dem Spiel Diablo 3 auseinander setzt und den Usern ein möglichst "komplettes" Informationspektrum bieten möchte. Zum einen importieren wir hauseigene News direkt von ********** ins Forum.
Zum anderen importieren wir bald original Twitter Feeds, Blue-Posts und News direkt von Blizzard um alle Informationen rund um Diablo 3 in Echtzeit abrufbar zu machen.

Das komplette Forum wird für alle registrieren User auf Dauer Werbefrei bleiben und Userwünsche werden von uns sehr ernst genommen. Zudem haben wir mehrere Top-Level Domains, eine starke Forenlizenz sowie ein exklusives Design mit einem eigenst illustrierten Header und exklusiven Smilies. 


*Da stand was von Gewinnspiel, was gibts denn feines!?* 

Nach mehreren Monaten Entwicklung haben wir es nun endlich geschafft ********** online zu stellen und haben uns für ein Gewinnspiel mit tollen Preisen entschieden. Die Preise sind Ideal um sich die lange Wartezeit auf Diablo 3 ein wenig zu verkürzen.

Folgende Sachpreise, im Gesamtwert von 200 Euro gibt es zu gewinnen:

*7 x Torchlight - Steamgeschenk*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3 x Diablo 2 + Expansion*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauere Informationen rund ums Gewinnspiel findet ihr **********.

Ansonsten freuen wir uns auf jeden registrierten User im ********** und hoffen das es euch bei uns gefällt, über Feedback im Forum würden wir uns natürlich auch sehr freuen, es gibt sicher noch Vieles was wir besser machen können.

---
Euer ********** Team
**********


----------



## Rethelion (4. April 2010)

Ist das ganze mit Zam abgesprochen?


----------



## Pente (4. April 2010)

Derartige Werbung und Gewinnspiel Aktionen bedürfen der ausdrücklichen, schriftlichen, Genehmigung durch die Administration. Da diese nicht vorliegt mach ich hier erstmal zu!


----------

